# Gastroscopy tomorrow



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello everyone!I am going for a gastroscopy (aka EGD) tomorrow. I am excited and scared out of my mind at the same time.







I have never been in the hospital for any kind of procedure before. I've read over my sheet a zillion times and am following the instructions to the letter.I'm just looking for support and any last-minute suggestions. Best,A.


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

Gastroscopy is not bad, just follow the instructions they give you and you should be fine... You might feel a little sore throat for the next couple of days so eat bland foods... other than that, your good...Best of luck!


----------



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

firstone said:


> Gastroscopy is not bad, just follow the instructions they give you and you should be fine... You might feel a little sore throat for the next couple of days so eat bland foods... other than that, your good...Best of luck!


Thank you A.


----------



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello everyone:I just wanted to let you know that my test went fine. I slept through the entire procedure.My GI doc found mild esophagitis (sp?) and strictures. He stretched my esophagus and is doubling my Nexium dosage.I'm still somewhat under the influence of the meds they gave me, so I am going to take it easy tonight.Best,A.


----------

